# Photos of New Bunny Sculpture in Downtown Pittsburgh



## mambo101 (Jul 4, 2007)

These are some photos I took yesterday of a new rabbit sculpture that was just put up in front of an office buiding in Downtown Pittsburgh. Enjoy!


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 5, 2007)

that is too cool....


----------



## pamnock (Jul 5, 2007)

Neat - do you know who the artist is? It reminds me a little of Barry Flanagan's hare sculptures (the style of the one you posted is a little different - maybe a student's piece?)



Pam


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2007)

That is so cool


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 5, 2007)

The artist is Albert Guibara. Here is an article from the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette with more info: 

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07163/793274-42.stm


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 5, 2007)

:dude:Thats so kl.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 5, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> The artist is Albert Guibara. Here is an article from the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette with more info:
> 
> http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07163/793274-42.stm



Wow - He's got some beautiful pieces. 

Pam


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 5, 2007)

Why didn't you sit on his lap and have your picture taken with it?


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mainly, because I didn't want to step in that freshly planted grass.


----------

